# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  SnakeBytesTV "My Balls Want To Mate!"

## BHB

Here we are again at the start of another Python and Boa breeding season. We're gearing up for what we hope will be our biggest year here at BHB. This weeks show is about the first steps in that process, getting everything ready to get breeding! To watch the show just go to: www.youtube.com/snakebytestv please comment, 5 star rate and subscribe. As always we appreciate all the help you guys give us in spreading the word about the show! We can't thank you enough for your support! Brian(BHB) and the crew

----------


## Freakie_frog

Nice Brian, 
I really like Super Opal Spider.. also I can't imagine doing inventory in your place..

P.S ghost hunters of "SyFy" is addicting My iTunes gets  wore out down loading them.

----------


## dr del

I have snake envy.  :Sad:   :Embarassed:

----------


## stratus_020202

His balls are so gorgeous! That enchi was a cranky one  :Smile:  So cute!

----------


## Karbon

> I have snake envy.


Same here! Those are some amazing snakes Brian!
I'm really impressed! I didn't even know some of those morphs existed!

What I would give to come visit!  :Very Happy:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

LOL once I saw that Woma in the striking position while you were handling him I knew the snake was going to strike out at your other hand at some point--and it did :Very Happy: 

I knew that was going to happen because I remember the same thing happening in this video:

Watch from 2:53 LOL
YouTube - SnakeBytesTV-The Mad Scientist

Meanie BEL ^.^

----------


## BHB

> LOL once I saw that Woma in the striking position while you were handling him I knew the snake was going to strike out at your other hand at some point--and it did
> 
> I knew that was going to happen because I remember the same thing happening in this video:
> 
> Watch from 2:53 LOL
> YouTube - SnakeBytesTV-The Mad Scientist
> 
> Meanie BEL ^.^


Good catch on that old vid! I was thinking of the same one as we were shooting. Funny thing is we shot that take a few times because it actaully got me a couple of times. I was too stubborn to just get another snake.lol Thanks for the support! Brian(BHB)

----------


## GenePirate

> Nice Brian, 
> 
> P.S ghost hunters of "SyFy" is addicting My iTunes gets  wore out down loading them.


I heard that!  Don't even interrupt me on Wednesday nights.  I actually do paranormal investigations on the weekends with a bunch of local military paranormal enthusiasts.   www.darkwaterpi.com   And yes, it's very cool.

Snakebytes...awesome, as always.

----------


## BHB

> I heard that!  Don't even interrupt me on Wednesday nights.  I actually do paranormal investigations on the weekends with a bunch of local military paranormal enthusiasts.   www.darkwaterpi.com   And yes, it's very cool.
> 
> Snakebytes...awesome, as always.


That is so cool! If I come out there will you take me on a hunt?? I want to do it so bad!!!! Thanks, Brian(BHB)

----------


## GenePirate

> That is so cool! If I come out there will you take me on a hunt?? I want to do it so bad!!!! Thanks, Brian(BHB)


We'd be honored!  We get gigs from time to time.  I'm trying to set something going at the old jail in Charleston.  Pirates were held there before their hanging as was Denmark Vesey and Union soldiers during the Civil War.  

Keep those SnakeBytes coming!  We love 'em.

----------


## BHB

> We'd be honored!  We get gigs from time to time.  I'm trying to set something going at the old jail in Charleston.  Pirates were held there before their hanging as was Denmark Vesey and Union soldiers during the Civil War.  
> 
> Keep those SnakeBytes coming!  We love 'em.


Let me know, if you get something cool I would drive down for sure. We could even shoot a show if you want! It would be so sweet! E-mail me anytime at: bhb@comcast.net  I'm excited now! Brian(BHB)

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

Hey Brian, Great show as always. Had a question on your comment about male breeder size. Are you saying to keep the males below 1,000 grams? A little confused on how I would keep an older male below that for its entire life. I've got a male Cinnie I'm about ready to cycle that's a bit over 1,000 and need to know if he needs to go on a diet and start slithering laps around the snake building  :Smile:

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (11-14-2009)

----------


## rabernet

> Hey Brian, Great show as always. Had a question on your comment about male breeder size. Are you saying to keep the males below 1,000 grams? A little confused on how I would keep an older male below that for its entire life. I've got a male Cinnie I'm about ready to cycle that's a bit over 1,000 and need to know if he needs to go on a diet and start slithering laps around the snake building


Poor Winston didn't get that memo. At 1800 grams, he loves his ladies. This morning I went to  take him out of the girl's tub that he'd already locked with a few days ago, opened the tub, and he looks at me like "do you MIND??????" and they were locked up AGAIN. Have to wait and see if I can clean her tub out tomorrow! LOL

Cleaned all the tubs today, except for the Lovebirds!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Hypnotic Exotic_ (11-15-2009)

----------


## ilovemyballs

Brian, you have magnificent balls... i want your balls.(not weird) they are so beautiful, i want to buy snakes from you someday, and maybe work for you someday! :Razz:

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> Poor Winston didn't get that memo. At 1800 grams, he loves his ladies. This morning I went to  take him out of the girl's tub that he'd already locked with a few days ago, opened the tub, and he looks at me like "do you MIND??????" and they were locked up AGAIN. Have to wait and see if I can clean her tub out tomorrow! LOL
> 
> Cleaned all the tubs today, except for the Lovebirds!


Good to know. I'd never heard that before. Not questioning Brian as he is definitely one of the most experienced on here, just hadn't heard it. I also believe snakes (really all reptiles) never stop growing even though they do slow down. So I'm confused as to how you would hold a male below 1,000 grams.

----------


## BHB

> Good to know. I'd never heard that before. Not questioning Brian as he is definitely one of the most experienced on here, just hadn't heard it. I also believe snakes (really all reptiles) never stop growing even though they do slow down. So I'm confused as to how you would hold a male below 1,000 grams.


A lot of times I make genralizations in the show, things that are more the rule, just not to confuse people. I have a male ivory that is 2200 grams that breeds like mad, but for the most part I see that larger males get a bit lazy. We feed smaller meals once a week to our males that are over 800 grams. It keeps them healthy, but not over weight. It works for us, but that doesn't mean in anyway thay is you have a larger male that it won't workout great for you. Sorry for not being more clear on that topic. Thanks, Brian(BHB)

----------

_Hypnotic Exotic_ (11-15-2009),rabernet (11-15-2009)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Good catch on that old vid! I was thinking of the same one as we were shooting. Funny thing is we shot that take a few times because it actaully got me a couple of times. I was too stubborn to just get another snake.lol Thanks for the support! Brian(BHB)


LOL as soon as I saw that snake strike at your hand in the new vid I immediately thought about that Lucy.  Man if a snake tagged me I would just go get another one, I don't like being bit that much (or even struck at) LOL, I gotta get used to it.  It didn't bother you because obviously you've gotten bit a lot, I've only been bit 5 times :Razz: .  

Also your Halloween video (Zombie Snake) made me laugh REALLY hard when you hit George with that hockey stick.  Ahh good times :Very Happy:

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> A lot of times I make genralizations in the show, things that are more the rule, just not to confuse people. I have a male ivory that is 2200 grams that breeds like mad, but for the most part I see that larger males get a bit lazy. We feed smaller meals once a week to our males that are over 800 grams. It keeps them healthy, but not over weight. It works for us, but that doesn't mean in anyway thay is you have a larger male that it won't workout great for you. Sorry for not being more clear on that topic. Thanks, Brian(BHB)


Thanks Brian. That clears it up a bit. He seems to be a good weight for his length, not overweight at all. So I guess I'll just keep him on his feeding plan. He gets offered a medium every week but he's known to go weeks without feeding, even in the middle of the summer. So he kind of puts himself on a diet at times  :Very Happy:

----------

